# العالم يتحدث عن معجزة الاقتصاد المصرى.. وخونة الداخل يشككون !!



## Remark (8 أغسطس 2017)

*العالم يتحدث عن معجزة "الاقتصاد المصرى".. وخونة الداخل يُشككون !!​الثلاثاء 8 أغسطس 2017
بقلم : "دندراوى الهوارى"

تحدثنا فى مقالين سابقين، عن توقعات بقفزة كبيرة فى الاحتياطى النقدى المصرى، وأنه سيصل إلى 50 مليار دولار بعد 4 أشهر، وربما يتجاوز هذا الرقم الكبير فى منتصف عام 2018، وبعد نشر المقالين خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية، فوجئت بكتائب التشكيك وتصدير اليأس والإحباط يشنون حملة ضد المقالين دون وعى أو إدراك، وفى إبراز حقيقى لما يحملونه فى صدورهم من كراهية وحقد دفين ضد بلادهم.

وخلال الساعات القليلة الماضية، فوجئنا بمعظم "الصحف العالمية الكبرى"، المتخصصة منها، وغير المتخصصة، تبرز النجاح الكبير الذى حققته مصر فى برنامج الإصلاح الاقتصادى، ورغم ذلك لم نسمع صوتا من هؤلاء المسخفين والمشككين، على عكس شماتتهم وحفلات أفراحهم التى أقاموها عندما تصدر غلاف «الإيكونوميست» منذ عام بالتمام والكمال، عنواناً عريضاً «خراب مصر»، وهاجمت الصحيفة الوضع الاقتصادى المصرى، حينذاك، مستعينة بتقارير وآراء مُغرضة لا تمت للحقيقة بصلة.

وخلال الساعات القليلة الماضية وبعد عام من العنوان العريض الذى تصدر غلاف "الإيكونوميست" «خراب مصر»، نشرت معظم "الصحف الكبرى" فى أمريكا وبريطانيا وألمانيا، وغيرها من الدول، عناوين مبهجة ورائعة عن الطفرة الكبرى للإقتصاد المصرى.

جريدة «وول ستريت جورنال» الأمريكية، على سبيل المثال، أشادت بتحركات الحكومة، وأكدت أن «السيسى» أقدم على رهان خطير لإنقاذ اقتصاد بلاده، وضخ استثمارات وفتح مصانع كوسيلة كسر التضخم، وأن هذا النجاح دفع دولا غنية بالمنطقة أن تحذو حذوه.

صحيفة "وول ستريت جورنال"، أشارت أيضا إلى أن الإصلاحات الاقتصادية المؤلمة التى اتخذتها الحكومة المصرية، لإنعاش الإقتصاد مرة أخرى بعد سنوات من التعثر والاضطرابات، تحظى بإشادة العديد من دوائر الاقتصاد الدولية ومراكز الأبحاث، وأن «السيسى» يأمل أن تسفر هذه الإصلاحات عن توفير فرص عمل جديدة واستثمارات كبيرة.

وأبرزت "الصحيفة" جهود الحكومة المصرية فى ضخ استثمارات فى البنية التحتية فى مجال الكهرباء والنقل،  ودفعت بخطط لتسهيل فتح استثمارات ومصانع جديدة، فضلا عن الحصول على الأراضى لاستخدامها فى استثمارات عديدة.

ولفتت «وول ستريت جورنال» إلى أن البلدان فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط، حتى تلك الغنية مثل الكويت، تسعى أيضا إلى إجراء إصلاحات اقتصادية فى محاولتها لتوفير فرص عمل كافية لسكانها المتزايدين، ويحاول ولى العهد السعودى محمد بن سلمان، إجراء إصلاحات طموحة لتقليص اعتماد المملكة على النفط، وتحت ضغط، تنازل عن إجراءات التقشف فى إبريل.

"الصحيفة الأمريكية" نقلت أيضا عن رجل الأعمال المهندس "نجيب ساويرس"، قوله «إن الحكومة توفر الأموال من تخفيضات الدعم، مما يجعل أسعار  السلع الأساسية أكثر انسجاما مع أسعار السوق، وينبغى أن تكون الحكومة قادرة على تسريع الإعانات النقدية للأكثر فقرا»، موضحا أن المصريين بحاجة إلى شخص يرشدهم نحو النور فى نهاية هذا النفق لقبول أى تدابير تقشف أخرى.

إذن ما تطرقنا إليه فى مقالاتنا السابقة، وبناء على آراء وتحليلات وتوقعات خبراء اقتصاد مشهود لهم بالكفاءة والحياد والنزاهة، حقيقة واضحة، تحدثت عنها أيضا "الصحف العالمية"، وأقرتها دوائر الاقتصاد الشهيرة، ومن بين هؤلاء الخبراء الذين توقعوا وصول الاحتياطى النقدى إلى 50 مليار دولار، الخبير الاقتصادى "إيهاب سمرة"، رئيس اللجنة الاقتصادية بحزب المصريين الأحرار، والذى أكد أنه وفقا لحساباته فإن الاحتياطى النقدى المصرى سيصل بعد 4 أشهر إلى نحو 50 مليارا، وأن مصر ومع استقبالها للعام الجديد 2018، سيكون فى خزائن بنكها المركزى، احتياطى من الدولار يغطى أكثر من نصف القروض الخارجية، وهى خطوة اقتصادية جوهرية، لافتا أيضا إلى أن وزير المالية الدكتور "عمرو الجارحى"، يتبنى مشروعا مهما يتعلق بتركيب «آجال» القروض الخارجية، وبلغة بسيطة يشرح الخبير الاقتصادى، معنى آجال القروض، قائلا: وفقا لجهود وزارتى المالية والتعاون الدولى حاليا سيتم مد «آجال» القروض من فترات قريبة، إلى فترات أطول، وبمعنى أوضح، «الاستبدال بالاستحقاقات العاجلة، إستحقاقات طويلة الأجل»، ما يُمكن مصر من تسديد ديونها على الأقل بعد 10 سنوات.

إذن برنامج الإصلاح الاقتصادى المصرى أصبح نموذجاً حقيقياً لدول غنية، وهو ما يدعو للفخر والإعتزاز، رغم الألم الذى عانى منه معظم المصريين، فإن كثيراً من العلاج يحتاج لتدخل جراحى ليتعافى الجسد، ويعود له نشاطه وحيويته من جديد.

قصة نجاح البرنامج الاقتصادى المصرى، تدعو للإعتزاز والفخر، وتؤكد أن مَنْ يحكم مصر عينه فقط على مصلحة البلاد، وعلاج أمراضها المتوطنة فى مختلف المجالات، ووضعها فى مسار الدول الحديثة والعصرية،  وكما قال لى وزير مهم فى الحكومة الحالية، إن أى مشروع طموح إذا لم يتحقق فى عهد "السيسى"، فلن يتحقق فى عهد أى حاكم آخر.

"اليـوم السابـع" 
*


----------



## Remark (12 أغسطس 2017)

*"وزير التجارة" : 18 مليار دولار إنخفاض فى عجز الميزان التجارى خلال عام ونصف
​
أكد المهندس "طارق قابيل" وزير التجارة والصناعة أن الوزارة تسير بخُطَى ثابتة ومتوازنة لتنفيذ إستراتيجية تعزيز التنمية الصناعية والتجارة الخارجية 2020 والتي تتوافق مع إستراتيجية الحكومة المصرية لتحقيق التنمية المُستدامة 2030، مشيراً إلى أن الوزارة تضع في إعتبارها المتغيرات التي يشهدها الإقتصاد العالمي وحركة التجارة الدولية والتطورات التي يشهدها الإقتصاد المصري على كل القطاعات والأصعدة.

جاء ذلك خلال جلسة المباحثات الموسعة التي عقدها الوزير مع وفد وكالة "موديز العالمية للتصنيف الائتماني" برئاسة "ستيفن دايك" نائب الرئيس وكبير مسئولي الائتمان بالوكالة والذي يزور القاهرة حالياً لإستعراض الوضع الإقتصادي في مصر وتأثير الإصلاحات الإقتصادية التي تنفذها الحكومة المصرية حالياً على التصنيف الإئتماني العالمي للإقتصاد المصري.

وفيما يتعلق بالميزان التجاري أضاف "قابيل" أن الوزارة نجحت خلال الـ 18 شهر الماضية منذ بداية 2016 وحتى الآن في خفض العجز التجارى بقيمة 18 مليار دولار، مشيراً إلى أن الوزارة تستهدف خفض عجز الميزان التجاري بنسبة 50% بحلول عام 2020.

ومن جانبه أوضح "ستيفن دايك" نائب الرئيس وكبير مسئولي الائتمان بوكالة "موديز العالمية للتصنيف الائتماني" أن زيارة وفد الوكالة للقاهرة تستهدف إستعراض وقياس تطورات الإقتصاد المصري خلال الشهور الخمس الماضية خاصة في ضوء الإصلاحات الإقتصادية الضخمة التي تنفذها الحكومة المصرية خلال المرحلة الحالية ، مُشيداً بالجهود والإنجازات التى تحققت خلال المرحلة الماضية خاصة ما يتعلق بتطوير البنبة التحتية للإقتصاد المصرى وتسهيل منظومة الإجراءات المتعلقة بحركة الإستثمار في القطاع الصناعى فضلاً عن الإجراءات الخاصة بتخفيض العجز في الميزان التجارى المصرى الأمر الذى ينعكس إيجاباً على زيادة الإحتياطى من النقد الأجنبي وتخفيض العجز في الموازنة العامة وبالتالي تَحسُّنْ مؤشرات الإقتصاد المصرى بصفة عامة.

"اليـوم السابـع" 
*


----------



## Remark (17 أغسطس 2017)

*بنك الاستثمار الأمريكى يعلن : الاقتصاد المصرى تجاوز حالة "التدهور"..​أعلن بنك الإستثمار "جولدن مان ساكس" الأمريكى، أن الاقتصاد المصرى أنهى حالة التدهور التى عانى منها لسنوات، ليبدأ فى التعافى الحقيقى فى ظل خطة الإصلاح الإقتصادى التى تنتهجها الحكومة المصرية والبنك المركزى المصرى من أجل تحسين النمو الإقتصادى و تحقيق مستويات نمو تُرضى المواطنين، ما يجعل مصر سوقا إقتصادية واعدة فى المستقبل.

وقال "البنك" فى دراسة له، صدرت اليوم عن الإقتصاد المصرى وتلقت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط نسخة منها، إن البنك المركزى المصرى يسعى لإحداث تغييرات على المستوى الإقتصادى على المدى القصير، من شأنها أن تقلل من نسبة التضخم فى الربع الرابع من العام المالى الجارى (نوفمبر - ديسمبر 2017)، عن طريق سلسة من القرارات التى إتخذها وفق خطة إقتصادية شاملة لإعادة حالة التوازن للسوق المصرى مرة أخرى.

وأضاف، أن هذه الإجراءات وعلى الرغم منها أنها أدت إلى إرتفاع أسعار المواد الغذائیة بنسب وصلت الى حوالى 40٪ علی أساس سنوي، إلا أنها ساهمت فى زيادة نسبة المعروض النقدى من العملة الأجنبية وأدت إلى إنتعاش الصادرات ما ساهم فى إحياء السوق المصرية من جديد، لافتاً الى أن مصر تستهدف ولأول مرة منذ فترة طويلة تحقيق فائض فى موازنة 2018/2017 بنحو 0.4 % من الناتج المحلى الإجمالى، وذلك من خلال ضبط الإنفاق الإستهلاكى، والحكومى على حدٍ سواء، بالإضافة إلى تحسين الإيرادات مدفوعة بإرتفاع ضريبة القيمة المضافة.

"اليـوم السابـع" 
*


----------



## Remark (21 أغسطس 2017)

*مؤسسات عالمية تتوقع زيادة التدفقات الإستثمارية إلى مصر وخفض حاد للفائدة في 2018

​توقعت مؤسسات إستثمارية عالمية أن تشهد مصر تحسُّناً إقتصادياً كبيراً بداية من العام المُقبل 2018 على صعيد تدفقات الإستثمارات الأجنبية، خاصةً في قطاعات النفط والغاز والعقارات والقطاع الإستهلاكي، وأن تشهد معدلات التضخم هبوطاً حاد في الأسواق المصرية يعقبه خفض حاد من قبل البنك المركزي المصري لمعدلات الفائدة قد تهبط بها من قرب 20 في المائة حالياً إلى 10 في المائة بنهاية 2019.

وذكرت مؤسسة "رينسيانس كابيتال" الرائدة في مجال الإستثمار في الأسواق الناشئة أن تشهد مصر خلال الفترة المقبلة زيادة في التدفقات الإستثمارية المباشرة بفضل الإكتشافات الجديدة في مجالي النفط والغاز، خاصةً بعد قيام الحكومة المصرية بحل أزمة مستحقات شركات البترول العالمية وسداد الجزء الأكبر من مستحقاتها، وتأتي قطاعات العقارات والتجزئة والسلع الإستهلاكية في المرتبة التالية من إهتمام المستثمرين الأجانب.

من جهة أخرى، توقعت مؤسسة "كابيتال إيكونوميكس" للأبحاث، ومقرها لندن، تخفيف لجنة السياسات النقدية بالبنك المركزي المصري، السياسة النقدية بحلول نهاية العام، عبر تخفيض الفائدة بأكثر من المتوقع.

وأضافت في تقرير لها اليوم - تلقت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط نسخة منه - أن قرار لجنة السياسات، في اجتماعها الخميس الماضي، بالإبقاء على سعري عائد الإقراض والإيداع دون تغيير عند مستوى 18.75% للإيداع و19.75% للإقراض لليلة واحدة، جاء مع إحتمالية حدوث انخفاض حاد في التضخم خلال 6 إلى 9 أشهر مقبلة، كما توقعت إنخفاض ​​سعر الفائدة إلى 12.75% بحلول نهاية 2018 و10.20% بحلول نهاية 2019.

وتوقعت "كابيتال إيكونوميكس" أن يبدأ التضخم في مصر في الإنخفاض بسرعة أكبر من التوقعات، مشيرة إلى أن التضخم في مصر وصل إلى ذروته، كما ينبئ تراجعه بتسهيل مالي كبير من شأنه أن يساعد الإقتصاد المصري.




*


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2017)

*اخبار سارة للاقتصاد المصرى العام
لكن
المواطن مطلوب له ان يشعر بهذه المعجزة  
*​


----------



## Remark (7 سبتمبر 2017)

*مصر بقائمة 21 دولة فى الإقتصاديات الصاعدة لعام 2030 وفق تقرير "برايس واتر هوس كوبرز" العالمية​
يبدو أن عام 2030 سيشهد تغيراً فى شكل الإقتصاد العالمى بنهوض إقتصاديات عدد من الدول وتراجع أخرى فى المقابل، ووفقا لتقرير نشرته صحيفة "الإندبندنت" أول أمس يوضح ترتيب الـ 21 دولة فى هذا العام، فإن الإقتصاديات الناشئة فى عدد من الدول ستُزيد التحدى تجاه الدول الكبرى.

وتوقع التقرير الذى أعلنته شركة "برايس واتر هوس كوبرز"، وهى واحدة من أكبر الشركات المهنية فى العالم، والمتخصصة فى الأبحاث والإقتصاديات العالمية، أن تبدأ عدد من الدول الناشئة فى زيادة التحدى على إقتصاديات الدول المهيمنة، وتظهر دول جديدة فى الصورة مثل البرازيل والهند التى بدأت منذ فترة فى منافسة إقتصاديات الصين وأمريكا.

يُصنف التقرير البلاد حسب إجمالى الإنتاج المحلى العالمى من خلال تعادل القوة الشرائية، وهى نظرية يتم إستخدامها لقياس درجة قوة العملة والإقتصاد فى بلد مقارنة بباقى الدول.

جاءت مرتبة مصر فى التقرير الذى إحتلت بدايته الصين فى المرتبة الـ 19 من أصل 21 تلتها باكستان وسبقتها إسبانيا وكندا، وتقدمت الهند لتحتل المرتبة الثالثة بعد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، التغيير الذى سينشأ فى الإقتصاديات العالمية مرتبط بعدد من الأسباب والظروف السياسية المصاحبة لكل دولة.

قدر التقرير الناتج المحلى الإجمالى المتوقع لمصر عام 2030 ليكون 2.049 تريليون دولار، وأمريكا التى احتلت المرتبة الثانية بـ 23.475 تريليون دولار .

الدكتور فخرى الفقى مساعد مدير صندوق النقد الدولى السابق والخبير الإقتصادى قال فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن التقرير يوضح أن الوضع الإقتصادى المصرى سيتغير للأفضل خلال العشر سنوات القادمة أو أكثر .

وأشار مدير صندوق النقد الدولى السابق إلى أن التقرير الذى أصدرته "برايس واتر هوس كوبرز" جاء بناء على ما قدمته مصر للأمم المتحدة فيما يتعلق بخطتها للتنمية المستدامة، والمتوقع تحقيقها خلال عام 2030 .

وأكد الفقى أن طريق الإصلاحات الإقتصادية الذى تتبعه مصر الآن وبرنامج النمو المستدام بإكمال مشروعات البنية الأساسية، وما صدر من تشريعات جديدة تساعد على النمو الإقتصادى مثل قانون الإستثمار والمزايا التى ستحققها للمستثمر المصرى والأجنبى، كل هذه أمور ساهمت فى رفع القيمة الاقتصادية وتحقيق التطوير المنشود.

ولفت الفقى إلى أن الإصلاحات الاقتصادية الخاصة بتحرير سعر الصرف وإستقراره وتحسن مستوياته، وتعافى السياحة، كل هذه أمور ستسهم فى رفع الناتج المحلى الإجمالى وتعزيز الوضع الاقتصادى المصرى، وتغيير ترتيبه عالميا.

وإعتبر الفقى أن التقدم الملحوظ الذى ستحققه مصر مرهون بتعزيز شبكة الحماية الاجتماعية وتحقيق الإستقرار الإجتماعى، خاصةً أنه مع التصنيف الذى أطلقته "برايس واتر هوس كوبرز" سنجد تغيراً فى ترتيب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وألمانيا وفرنسا واليابان، وستظهر لنا دول جديدة مثل الهند التى ستأتى فى المتربة الثالثة .

وأشار الفقى إلى أن وجود اثنتين من الدول العربية فى القائمة وتقدم مصر من المرتبة 35 بإجمالى ناتج 580 مليون دولار إلى المرتبة 19 عام 2030 يشير إلى وجود تقدم ملحوظ، خاصة أنه من المتوقع أن تصل للمرتبة الـ 15 بحلول عام 2050 أى تفرق عن السعودية بحوالى نقطتين فقط، فى حين ستتوقف السعودية عند نفس النقطة .

يُذكر أن أمريكا حاليا تحتل المرتبة الأولى، وتأتى بعدها الصين ثم اليابان،  ثم ألمانيا، تليها فرنسا.

"اليـوم السابـع" *


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2017)

*ايوة الحمد لله على هذه المعجزة الكبرى واحنا كلنا صرنا من الخونة المشكيين
اصل يظهر بنحلم بزيادة الأسعار في كل حاجة وبنسمع غلط من التصريحات اللي بتتكلم عن الفقر في الماء وغيرها*
*وكمان الحكومة مظلومة اصلها هاتعمل ايه ضد الناس الوحشين اللي بيرفعوا الأسعار والشركات اللي  عماله تزود في كل حاجة*
*ما علينا احنا شعب يستاهل بصراحة أصل كلنا خونة وضد الرخاء اللي عايشين فيه من كبيرنا لصغيرنا*
*الحمد لله العالم كله بيشهد ما عدا احنا بس
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *ايوة الحمد لله على هذه المعجزة الكبرى واحنا كلنا صرنا من الخونة المشكيين
> اصل يظهر بنحلم بزيادة الأسعار في كل حاجة وبنسمع غلط من التصريحات اللي بتتكلم عن الفقر في الماء وغيرها*
> *وكمان الحكومة مظلومة اصلها هاتعمل ايه ضد الناس الوحشين اللي بيرفعوا الأسعار والشركات اللي  عماله تزود في كل حاجة*
> *ما علينا احنا شعب يستاهل بصراحة أصل كلنا خونة وضد الرخاء اللي عايشين فيه من كبيرنا لصغيرنا*
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت هتفهم أحسن من " دندرمة بن الهواري " .. يا خاين ياعميل ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]أمبارح قلت للولة أبني يجيب ( كرتونة بيض ) وهو راجع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعت لي يقولي أ....... هي كرتونة البيض بقيت بـ 50 جنيه ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلت له أشتري وأنت ساكت يا خاين الداخل والخارج لأحسن يقولوا علينا أخوانجية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتتاخد تترمي في المعتقل بتاع سنتين تلاتة بيحققوا في أخوانيتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأبوك يتمنع من السفر و" سكير صبري " يقدم فيه بلاغ للنائب العام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتهمة إهانة ( البيض )[/FONT]*​:fun_lol:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 سبتمبر 2017)

يا عمي دية بقت حاجة تجن، شوف السمك البلطي بقى بكام من بعد لما كان ب 8 و 9 و10 ولما زاد قوي كان بيبقى ب 17 ونقول افتروا وغلوه قوي قوي، وبعدين فجأة بقى ب 35، والا السكر اللي كان ب 4  وبيبقى ب 4.5 دلوقتي ب 10، والرز والا الخضار والا الفاكهة.. الخ، ده غير الكهرباء والميه والغاز وكمان كروت شحن الموبايل.. هانلقاها منين والا منين، ويقولك معجزة الاقتصاد في مصر... وعجبي 

يعني الموصلات غليت 100% المترو كان بجنية بقى ب 2 علشان المترو بيقولوا بيخسر
وطلبوا زيادة اسعار الأسمدة علشان الشركات بتخسر
وطلبوا زيادة أسعار الكهرباء علشان الشركة بتخسر
وهكذا شركة المياة والغاز والتليفونات والموبيلات والصناعات الغذائية
كمان البنزين وصيانة السيارات وقطع الغيار والكمبيوتر والملابس والأدوية وأدوات المنزل وخلافة
حتى الدعم اتشال وكمان التموين اتقلب حاله.. الخ
طب هو باقي إيه للمواطن يعيش عليه ويرحم دخله المسكين!!! 

بجد كده حرام، الواحد مش ملاحق حتى الأدوية غليت قوي، الواحد بيستهلك ادوية غصب عنه، مش بمزاجه علشان يوفر فيها، انا ركنت العربية وشلت البطارية، رفعت العربية خالص ومركونه، وكمان الموبايل بطلت اشحنه خالص ومش ناوي، بس الأدوية طيب نعمل فيها ايه، والأكل والشرب والكهرباء والمية والغاز دول نعمل فيهم إيه... وعجبي
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أكتوبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]أنت عايزني أصدقك أنت يا مصري يا مطحون م الغلا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأكدب " دندرمة " الإعلامي ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ألم تسمع قولهِ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا الحاكم المُستبد على شَعبِهِ تَرّتَرَ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتى بمُعرِّضٍ ليُقنع الشّعبَ أنها تُمطِرَ [/FONT]*​ 


aymonded قال:


> يعني الموصلات غليت 100% المترو كان بجنية بقى ب 2 علشان المترو بيقولوا* بيخسر*
> وطلبوا زيادة اسعار الأسمدة علشان الشركات *بتخسر*
> وطلبوا زيادة أسعار الكهرباء علشان الشركة *بتخسر*
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]أحنا موافقين أن الشركات دهين بتخسر .. ومش هناقشهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس يقولوا لنا .. أزاي "مبارك" كان مدورها طاه ؟؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو حد قالك أنه كان مدورها بالديون – يبقى نرجع لتقارير البنك المركزي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما شلحتوا مبارك من الحكم كان الدين الخارجي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 33.7 مليار دولار ( نهاية يونيو 2010 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفي العهد الميمون ( :shutup22: الذي يشهد معجزة المعجزات :shutup22[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أرتفع الدين إلي 73.9  مليار دولار ( نهاية مارس 2017)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأرتفاع نسبة الدين الخارجي إلي الناتج المحلي 41.2 % ( نهاية مارس 2017 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبلغ معدل التضخم 38.7 %  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( العدد رقم 245 – أغسطس 2017 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]واللي بيقولك المصانع ... أدخل حضرتك شوف بنفسك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنخفاض أنتاج[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الأسمنت والحديد بنسبة 21.8 % [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأهلاً بكم في عالم القراءة والإطلاع لمن يهمه الأمر[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (2 أكتوبر 2017)

*هاتقول لمين برضو الناس تقولك معجزة اقتصادية وهانحس بنتائجها بعدين
انشاء الله بعد لما نموت هانشعر بس بالراحة انشاء الله*
*ومش بعيد يطلبوا ضريبة موت من أهالينا*
*علشان متنا من غير إذن
*​


----------



## Remark (19 أكتوبر 2017)

*فرنسا تشيد ببرنامج الإصلاح الاقتصادى.. و"المالية" تتعهد بحل مشاكل شركاتها..​فى إطار حرص "وزارة المالية" على تعزيز العلاقات الاقتصادية مع الدول الأوروبية وزيادة حجم إستثماراتها فى مصر، التقى "عمرو الجارحى" وزير المالية  مع رؤساء أكبر 25 شركة فرنسية عاملة فى مصر بحضور "ستيفان روماتيه"، السفير الفرنسى، بدعوة من بنك "بى إن بى باريبا" والسفارة الفرنسية فى القاهرة ، ويهدف اللقاء لتعريف الشركات الفرنسية بمستجدات برنامج الإصلاح الإقتصادى المصرى ومحاور السياسة المالية للعام 2017/2018.

وأشار "الجارحى" إلى أن البرنامج يستهدف خفض عجز الموازنة من 10.9% عن العام المالى الماضى 2016/2017 الى 9.5 % للعام الحالى 2017/ 2018.

وأضاف "وزير المالية" أن الحكومة المصرية تركز على التوسع فى أسواق التجزئة بالمحافظات بالتعاون مع السلاسل الكبرى لتخفيض "الهادر" فى عملية النقل وبالتالى تخفيض الأسعار على المواطنين وتعهد الوزير بحل مشاكل بعض الشركات الفرنسية على المستوى الإدارى.

ومن جانبه، أشاد "السفير الفرنسى" بمصر ببرنامج الإصلاح الإقتصادى، وأكد على مساندة فرنسا للإصلاحات الإقتصادية التى تنفذها الحكومة المصرية، مشدداً على أن فرنسا تشجع شركاتها من أجل زيادة إستثماراتها فى مصر لاسيما الموجهة للتصدير، مضيفاً أن حجم الإستثمارات الفرنسية فى مصر حوالى 4 مليارات دولار عبر 150 شركة فرنسية متواجدة فى مصر توظف من 40 الى 50 ألف عامل مصرى فى قطاعات التصنيع الغذائى والإنشاءات والطاقة والإتصالات والتجزئة والبنوك والبرمجيات والأدوية والنقل والسياحة.

"اليـوم السابـع" 
*


----------



## Remark (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*"البنك الدولى": برنامج الإصلاح الإقتصادى المصرى يسير على الطريق الصحيح...​قال "جيم يونج كيم"، رئيس البنك الدولى، إن برنامج الإصلاح الإقتصادى المصرى يسير على الطريق الصحيح، ووفقاً لما أعلن عنه الرئيس "عبد الفتاح السيسى" خلال لقائه، بأنه يريد إجراء إصلاحات إقتصادية ضخمة، وهذا هو ما تم بالفعل.

 ولفت "كيم"  إلى أنه فى عام 2013 ، كان ما يتم إنفاقه فى مصر على دعم الطاقة، أكبر مما يتم إنفاقه على التعليم والصحة، موضحاً أن خفض الدعم وفر 13 مليار دولار تنفق لصالح محدودى الدخل.

 وأشار "رئيس البنك الدولى"، خلال المؤتمر الصحفى المنعقد على هامش الاجتماعات السنوية لصندوق النقد الدولى بالعاصمة الأمريكية واشنطن، إلى أنه من خلال خفض الدعم وإجراء عدد من الإصلاحات الإقتصادية فى مصر، فإن هناك مستثمرين ماليين بدأوا بالإستثمار فى الإقتصاد المصرى، مما يوفر أموالا للإستثمار فى البشر.

"اليـوم السابـع" 
*


----------



## Remark (15 نوفمبر 2017)

*
"صندوق النقد الدولى": الإقتصاد المصرى حقق نمواً أعلى من المتوقع ليسجل 4.2%
​
قال "صندوق النقد الدولى": إن مصر حققت معدل نمو فى الناتج المحلى الإجمالى بلغ 4.2%، خلال العام المالى الماضى 2016 – 2017، وهو أعلى مما كان متوقعاً وهو 3.5% ، مؤكداً - خلال المراجعة الثانية التى إنتهت البعثة الخاصة بالصندوق منه - على أن أداء الإقتصاد المصرى قوى ، ويحافظ على إستقرار مؤشرات الإقتصاد الكلى وإستعادة الثقة.

وأضاف "صندوق النقد الدولى"، فى بيان له، أن بعثة الصندوق زارت مصر خلال الفترة من 25 أكتوبر إلى 9 نوفمبر 2017، برئاسة "سوبير لال"، لإجراء المراجعة الخاصة ببرنامج مصر الإقتصادى، ضمن برنامج القرض بقيمة 12 مليار دولار.

"اليـوم السابـع" 
*


----------



## Remark (15 نوفمبر 2017)

*
"ستاندرد آند بورز" ترفع تصنيف مصر الإئتمانى...
​
أعلنت مؤسسة «ستاندرد آند بورز» للتصنيف الإئتمانى ، عن قيامها بمراجعة النظرة المستقبلية للإقتصاد المصرى وتعديلها من "مستقر" إلى "إيجابى"
وتأتي النظرة المستقبلية لتصنيف مصر الإئتمانى، بعد أن جرى تعديلها إلى إيجابية بسبب زيادة الإحتياطى النقدى الأجنبى وتحسُّن ونمو الاقتصاد.

وتعكس النظرة الإيجابية ، إلي إستمرار التحسُّن في العام المقبل ، إذا واصلت مصر تطبيق الإصلاحات الإقتصادية لدعم الإستثمار والنمو ، في حين تستمر إحتياطيات النقد الأجنبى لمصر في الإرتفاع في ظل تحسُّن النمو الإقتصادى...
*




￼


----------



## Remark (19 نوفمبر 2017)

*
"البنك الأوروبى" : "مصر" فى المرتبة الثانية عالمياً من حجم إستثماراتنا ..
​
أكد "سوما تشاكاراباتى" رئيس وفد البنك الأوروبى لإعادة الإعمار والتنمية ، أن مصر تُعد الدولة الثانية على مستوى العالم من حيث حجم الإستثمارات لدى البنك الأوروبى، خاصة أن فترة عمل البنك مع مصر لا تتعدى 5 سنوات وقريباً خلال السنوات المقبلة ستصبح مصر الدولة رقم واحد عالمياً من حيث حجم الإستثمارات لدى البنك.

وأضاف "رئيس وفد البنك الأوروبى" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ "اليـوم السابـع" ، على هامش تفقده مشروع الطاقة الشمسية بأسوان، أن البنك سعيد جداً بالإشتراك مع الحكومة فى مشروع الطاقة الشمسية ومشروعات الطاقات البديلة عامة ، مشيراً إلى وجود تعاون مع الحكومة المصرية لتطوير هذا المشروع.

وأكد "سوما تشاكاراباتى"، أنه خلال اليومين القادمين سينظم البنك الأوروبى مؤتمراً كبيراً لتوقيع عقود عدد كبير من المشروعات داخل مصر ، مشيراً إلى سعادة البنك بالتعاون مع الحكومة والإستثمار والكهرباء ومحافظة أسوان.*


----------



## Remark (19 نوفمبر 2017)

*
تصنيف مصر "الأولى عربياً" بين الدول الأفضل سُمعة فى العالم !!
​
تصدرت "مصر" قائمة الدول العربية على مستوى السمعة فى العالم، حسب "دراسة معهد GfK"، متقدمة بذلك على الدول العربية الأربع التى شملها التقييم، ومنها : الإمارات والسعودية، كما إحتلت ألمانيا أعلى القائمة على مستوى العالم كالتالى :

- جاءت "مصر" فى المرتبة الأولى عربياً ولم تبتعد فى التصنيف العالمى، حيث جاءت فى المرتبة رقم 40 تليها الإمارات فى المرتبة رقم 42

- التقييم جاء على 6 معايير هامة للغاية تمس حياة المواطنين هى (الصادرات، الحكم، الثقافة، الشعب، السياحة، إستثمارات الهجرة).

- وذكر "التقرير" أن "مصر" يُنظر لها ببالغ التقدير فى مجال السياحة، ما يمحو الصورة الذهنية خلال السنوات السابقة، ووضع الدولة فى المرتبة 22 على مستوى العالم.

- وجاءت الدراسة من معهد GfK الأمريكى الذى يُعتبر جهة محايدة، ويحوز التقرير ثقة عالية.

- وجاء فى "الدراسة" أن "مصر" إنتعشت فى القوة الاقتصادية والتى تجعلها متقدمة عربياً.

 - كما تصدرت ألمانيا فى المستوى الأول عالمياً يليها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

*


----------



## Remark (21 نوفمبر 2017)

*
"سفير بريطانيا" لدى القاهرة : إصلاحات الإقتصاد شجعت شركاتنا على الإستثمار بالسوق المصرى..
"جون كاسن": مشروعات "Aggreko" وغيرها تساعد فى وجود مصر كقوة عظمى فى مجال الطاقة بشرق المتوسط..​
قال "جون كاسن" السفير البريطانى بالقاهرة، إن هناك الكثير من الإستثمارات البريطانية التى تدخل الإقتصاد المصرى حالياً، مشيراً إلى الزخم الذى يحظى به السوق المصرى بالنسبة للشركات البريطانية، ولاسيما بعد الإصلاحات الإقتصادية التى طبقتها الحكومة المصرية فى الآونة الأخيرة.

وأضاف فى تصريحات صحفية على هامش ندوة تنظمها شركة "Aggreko" البريطانية والتى تعمل فى مجال الطاقة النظيفة لتسليط الضوء على مشاريعها الجديدة مع الشركات المصرية، أن هناك توجه جديد من الشركات البريطانية لجلب أفكار جديدة إلى الإقتصاد المصرى يمكن أن تساهم فى خلق المزيد من فرص العمل وتعزيز الإستثمارات، موضحاً أن شركة "Aggreko" (موجودة فى مصر منذ 3 أعوام تقريبا) ترغب فى توليد الطاقة عن طريق إستغلال غاز الشعلة فى عمليات التكرير، وهو ما يساعد على خفض إستهلاك السولار، مما سيساهم بدوره فى تخفيض النفقات فى قطاع الغاز والنفط والطاقة مع الحفاظ على البيئة فى الوقت نفسه.
*


----------



## Remark (21 ديسمبر 2017)

*
"ملياردير روسى" يراهن على تعافى "الإقتصاد المصرى"
​
أفادت وكالة "بلومبرج" الدولية ، أن بنك الإستثمار "رينيسانس كابيتال" ، الذى يملكه الملياردير الروسى "ميخائيل بروخوروف"، يراهن على مصر رغم تزايد التوترات الجيوسياسية فى المنطقة.

 ووفقا لقناة "روسيا اليوم" قال "جيمس فريل"، الرئيس العالمى للخدمات المصرفية الإستثمارية فى بنك "رينكاب"، خلال مقابلة مع "بلومبرج" بموسكو : "هناك الكثير من بنوك الإستثمار العالمية تقلل من تعرض محافظيها لمخاطر من خلال تجنب الإستثمار فى الدول الإفريقية ، ولا يدخل أى من هذه البنوك إلى السوق المصرية ، لكن مصر سوق مثيرة جداً بالنسبة لنا ، وإستراتيجيتنا لم تتغير ، أخذنا نظرة طويلة الأجل حول السوق المصرية ، ومقتنعون إقتناعاً راسخاً بأن هذه خطوة إيجابية لنا".*


----------



## Remark (23 ديسمبر 2017)

*
"وزير التجارة الرومانى" : الإصلاحات الهيكلية فى "مصر" توفر فرصاً للإستثمار..
​
أكد "هارى إيلان لاوفر" وزير بيئة الأعمال والتجارة وريادة الأعمال الرومانى أن الإصلاحات الهيكلية والتغيرات الهامة فى الإطار القانونى الإقتصادى التى تبنتها الحكومة المصرية وفرت فُرصاً للإستثمار فى مجالات عديدة من بينها .. الطاقة والموارد المعدنية والبنية التحتية والصناعة والزراعة والتجارة وغيرها.

وأضاف فى حديث خاص لـ"وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط" قبيل مغادرته القاهرة أمس، أن قرار "مصر" بتحرير سعر الصرف يُعد أهم الخطوات لدعم تنافسية الشركات وزيادة الصادرات وجذب الإستثمارات الأجنبية وتحرير الموارد العامة المتاحة لإعطاء أولويات للنمو والبرامج الإجتماعية .. مما يؤكد مصداقية نظام النقد الأجنبى فى البلاد ومن ثَم يؤثر إيجاباً على تدفق الإستثمارات الأجنبية إلى مصر خلال الفترة المقبلة.

وأعرب عن ثقته فى أن مناخ الإستثمار والتجارة فى مصر سوف يتحسن بشكل مُطرد مما سيوفر القدرة على جذب إستثمارات محلية وأجنبية جديدة للإقتصاد القومى. . منوها بأهمية دور الشركات الرومانية فى ضخ إستثمارات جديدة فى مصر فى ضوء الظروف الإقتصادية الجديدة.*


----------



## grges monir (24 ديسمبر 2017)

هوانت عايش فى مصر ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Remark (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*
"سفير فرنسا" : مصر تمضى فى خطة تنمية طويلة الأجل وإنشاء مدن جديدة متطورة..​قال "ستيفان روماتيه" سفير فرنسا بالقاهرة إن مصر تمضى فى خطة تنمية طويلة الأجل وإنشاء مدن جديدة مُستدامة ومتطورة لذلك هناك حاجة ماسّة لتطوير وسائل نقل حديثة للربط بين القاهرة وتلك المدن الجديدة.

وأضاف "السفير الفرنسى"- فى تصريحات لـ"وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط" على هامش منتدى النقل الحضرى الثانى "نحو نقل فعال من أجل تنمية مستدامة" والذى يُعقد بالقاهرة وتنظمه الوكالة الفرنسية للتنمية بالتعاون مع وزارة النقل- أن إنشاء وسائل نقل حديثة ومُستدامة يتطلب وقتاً كبيراً، مُثمناً على أهمية بدء الحكومة المصرية فى الوقت الحالى تنفيذ هذه المشروعات.

ونوَّه "روماتيه" بأن إنشاء مثل هذه الوسائل الحديثة يستهدف ليس فقط حل مشاكل المرور والتكدس وإنما أيضا المحافظة على البيئة والحد من التلوث جراء إنبعاثات عوادم المركبات.

وأوضح أن بلاده سوف تقدم كل ما تملكه من خبرات فى مجال النقل الحضرى للمدن المُستدامة تحت تصرف الحكومة المصرية، مشيراً إلى أن الإتفاقية التى تم توقيعها اليوم بين الوكالة الفرنسية للتنمية ووزارة التعاون الدولى المصرية تهدف إلى التوصل لحلول جذرية لمشاكل المرور فى المدن الكبرى كالقاهرة والإسكندرية.*


----------



## Remark (25 ديسمبر 2017)

*
"البنك الدولى": فخورون بمشاريعنا مع مصر.. والقاهرة تقدم خدمة لشعبها وللعالم !!​أعربت "كريستالينا جورجيفا" ، الرئيس التنفيذى للبنك الدولى، عن فخرها بمشاريع البنك مع مصر وخاصة فى مجالى المناخ والطاقة النظيفة، وتابعت : "نتجه نحو الطاقة النظيفة لأن هذا هو المستقبل ومصر ستكون أكثر تنافسية فى هذا المجال.. إننى أستطيع أن أخبرك أننى فخورة جداً بحقيقة أن لدينا مشروعاً هو أعلى بكثير من الهدف المتوسط بمصر وهى بلد لديها كل المحفزات لكى تكون فاعلة ونشيطة فى مجال معالجة هذه المشكلة.. أنا شخصيا مبهورة جدا بأن توجُّه مصر أصبح نحو الطاقة الشمسية والمتجددة.. وأن مصر قد قدمت خدمة كبيرة لشعبها وللعالم بأن وضعت هدفاً لها بالإعتماد بنسبة 20% على الطاقة المتجددة بمصادرها الشمس والرياح بحلول 2022".

وأضافت "كريستالينا جورجيفا"، خلال حوارها ببرنامج "يحدث فى مصر" عبر فضائية "mbc  مصر"، أن مصر تقوم بخطوات إصلاح جريئة على المستوى الإقتصادى، وتابعت : أعترف بشجاعة الرئيس "عبد الفتاح السيسى" والحكومة فى المُضِىّ قُدُماً فى هذه الإجراءات التى تجعل من مصر مكاناً أكثر جذباً للإستثمارات سواء المحلية أو الأجنبية.
*


----------



## Remark (26 ديسمبر 2017)

*
"بلومبرج" : بدء إنتاج حقل "ظهر" للغاز يعيد "مصر" لسوق التصدير..
​
قالت شبكة "بلومبرج الأمريكية"، إن بدء إنتاج "حقل ظهر" للغاز الطبيعى سوف يضع نهاية لشراء مصر للغاز من الخارج ويساعد فى تخفيف الضغط على الإقتصاد المصرى الذى عانى منذ ثورة 2011 من نقص العملة الأجنبية.

وأضافت "الشبكة" فى تقرير على موقعها الإلكترونى، عن بدء تشغيل الحقل الضخم، الذى يقع قبالة السواحل المصرية فى البحر المتوسط، مشيرة إلى إكتشاف شركة "إينى" الإيطالية للحقل فى أغسطس 2015 يَعِدْ بتلبية الكثير من الطلب المحلى حيث إضطرت مصر طيلة السنوات الماضية لإستيراد الغاز المُسال بتكاليف عالية لتلبية إحتياجاتها من الطاقة.

وفضلا عن تلبية الإحتياجات الداخلية، تقول "بلومبرج" إن "ظهر" يمكن أن يعيد مصر كمورد للغاز فى منطقة شرق المتوسط.

ونقلت عن "محمد أبو باشا"، الخبير الاقتصادى لدى مجموعة "إى إف جى-هيرمس"، قوله : "واحدة من أكبر القضايا التى واجهتها مصر خلال السنوات الماضية، كان التحول الكبير فى ميزان الطاقة من كونها مصدر إلى مستورد بسبب نقص الإنتاج، غير أن إكتشافات الغاز الأخيرة، قد تعيد الميزان إلى وضعه".
*


----------



## Remark (26 ديسمبر 2017)

*
"صوت أمريكا" : آفاق أكثر إشراقا لإقتصاد مصر مع بدء إنتاج الغاز فى حقل "ظهر"..
​
سلطت إذاعة "صوت أمريكا" الضوء على بدء الإنتاج فى حقل "ظهر" للغاز الطبيعى بمصر، الأكبر فى البحر المتوسط، وقالت "الإذاعة" فى تقرير على موقعها الإلكترونى إن الآفاق الإقتصادية فى مصر تبدو أكثر إشراقا مع بدء إنتاج الغاز من أعماق البحر فى حقل الغاز خلال الأيام الماضية.

 وأبرزت "الإذاعة" تصريحات وزير البترول "طارق الملا" التى قال فيها إن حقل "ظهر" سيكون داعماً كبيراً للإقتصاد ويوفر ما بين 750 مليون "دولار" إلى عدة مليارات من "الدولار" سنوياً فى تكاليف الطاقة.*


----------



## Remark (27 ديسمبر 2017)

*
"صندوق النقد الدولى" يرفع توقعاته لنمو "الإقتصاد المصرى" لـ 5.5% العام المالى القادم..
​
رفع "صندوق النقد الدولى" توقعاته لنمو "الإقتصاد المصرى" إلى 5.5% فى العام المالى القادم 2018 - 2019 من نسبة 5.3% كانت متوقعة فى المراجعة الأولى لبرنامج مصر الاقتصادى.

وأدلى "ديفيد ليبتون"، النائب الأول للسيدة المدير العام ، بالبيان التالي :

"بدأ برنامج الإصلاح المصري يُثمر نتائج مشجعة، فهناك دلائل إيجابية في الإقتصاد تُشير إلى تحقيق الإستقرار، مع تعافي نمو إجمالي الناتج المحلي وتراجُع التضخم وإستمرار الضبط المالي على المسار الصحيح ووصول الإحتياطيات الدولية إلى أعلى مستوياتها منذ عام 2011. وقد حافظ القطاع المصرفي على صلابته في مواجهة الصدمات المتوسطة. وتبدو الآفاق مواتية، ولكنها ستتطلب جهوداً متواصلة للحفاظ على السياسات الحذرة والتقدم في الإصلاحات الهيكلية لدعم هدف الحكومة المُتمثّل في تحقيق النمو الإحتوائي وخلق فرص العمل على المدى المتوسط".
*


----------



## Remark (1 يناير 2018)

*
"أسوشيتدبرس" : برنامج الإصلاح الإقتصادى المصرى يسير فى الإتجاه الصحيح..
​
قالت وكالة "أسوشيتدبرس" الأمريكية، إن أحدث مراجعة لصندوق النقد الدولى، أشارت إلى أن برنامج الإصلاحات الإقتصادية بمصر يسير فى الاتجاه الصحيح، ما مهّد الطريق لصرف الدفعة الثانية من القرض بقيمة 2 مليار دولار.

ووافق "صندوق النقد الدولى"، فى عام 2016، على منح مصر قروض بقيمة 12 مليار دولار لدعم إقتصادها الذى تعرض لإضطرابات منذ ثورة يناير 2011، وقال الصندوق إن "برنامج الإصلاح فى مصر يحقق نتائج مُشجعة"، مشيراً إلى أن الإقتصاد يُظهر مؤشرات إستقرار.

*


----------



## Remark (22 يناير 2018)

*"بلومبرج" : البورصة المصرية ستُواصل أدائها القوى فى 2018 بدعم الإصلاح الاقتصادى..
​توقَّعَتْ شبكة "بلومبرج" الإخبارية أن تُواصل البورصة المصرية أدائها القوى فى 2018 بدعم من الإصلاحات الهيكلية التى تُنفذها الحكومة المصرية فى الإقتصاد، فضلاً عن إحتمالات خفض معدلات أسعار الفائدة فى العام الجديد والذى من شأنه أن يُزيد من جاذبية الأسهم المصرية.

وذكرت "بلومبرج" فى تقرير لها حول توقُّعَات أداء بورصات المنطقة فى العام الجديد 2018 أن الإصلاحات التى تقوم بها الحكومة المصرية ساهمت فى جعل أصول البلاد من بين الأفضل أداءاً فى الشرق الأوسط خلال عام 2017.*


----------



## Remark (22 يناير 2018)

*
"بلومبرج" : أسهم مصر تٌسجل رقماً تاريخياً بـ 50 مليار دولار بعد عام من تحرير الصرف..
​قالت وكالة "بلومبرج" الإخبارية الإقتصادية الأمريكية، إن رأس المال السوقى للأسهم المقيدة فى البورصة المصرية إرتفع ليصل إلى 50 مليار دولار، وذلك للمرة الأولى منذ أن قام البنك المركزى بتحرير سعر الصرف فى نوفمبر 2016. 

وكان هناك إقبالاً كبيراً من جانب المستثمرين الأجانب على أصول الدولة العربية الأكثر إكتظاظاً بالسكان، تم إجتذابهم من خلال الإصلاحات الجريئة التى قام بها الرئيس "عبد الفتاح السيسى".
*


----------



## Remark (22 يناير 2018)

*
"وكالة إيطالية" تُشيد بزيادة الإستثمار الأجنبى فى مصر بنسبة 12%
​أشادت "وكالة نوفا" الإيطالية، بالخطوات التى تتبعها مصر لمتابعة تقدُّمها، خاصة فى مجال الإستثمار الأجنبى، والذى زاد بنسبة 12% فى السنة المالية 2016-2017.

وأشارت "الوكالة الإيطالية" إلى أنه فى يونيو 2017، وقَّعت مصر على ثلاث إتفاقيات مع ألمانيا بـ 203 مليون يورو فى مشاريع مجال الطاقة المُتجددة والتعليم والرى والمشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة.

وأوضحت أنه تم التركيز على أربع إستثمارات، فى أول إتفاق من 141.5 مليون يورو وهو الخاص بتطوير الطاقة المتجددة فى خليج السويس، والثانى هو إتفاق التعاون الإقتصادى والتنمية بقيمة 50 مليون يورو، لتمويل تركيب مجمعات الطاقة الشمسية، ومشروع التدريب المهنى والتقنى، أما الثالث وهو بقيمة 12 مليون يورو، ويهدف إلى دعم مختلف قطاعات التنمية بما فى ذلك التعليم وإصلاح العديد من المؤسسات الحكومية.*


----------



## Remark (23 يناير 2018)

*
"رويترز" : نمو التدفقات الأجنبية يُمهد لـ "طفرة إقتصادية" فى مصر ...​يشعر المستثمرون بتفاؤل مُتزايد تجاه الآفاق الإقتصادية فى مصر بعد سنوات من الإضطراب السياسى متشجعين بإصلاحات إقتصادية وحقل غاز عملاق وقواعد أبسط لأنشطة الأعمال وإنخفاض في قيمة العملة.

وسجلت حيازات الأجانب من أذون الخزانة مستوى قياسياً مرتفعاً في ديسمبر وكانت التدفقات الأجنبية فى سوق الأسهم العام الماضى هي الأعلى منذ 2010 وبدأ الإستثمار المباشر للشركات الأجنبية وصناديق الإستثمار يتزايد مجدداً.

ومن بين الجوانب المهمة للمستثمرين الأجانب في الأجل الطويل، حقول الغاز الطبيعى التي بدأت التشغيل في الأشهر القليلة الماضية ومن بينها "حقل ظُهر" البحرى الذي تقدر إحتياطياته بنحو 30 تريليون قدم مكعبة مما يجعله أكبر حقل غاز في البحر المتوسط.*


----------



## Remark (23 يناير 2018)

*
"روس تسيلماش" تُعلن إستعدادها لبدء العمل فى المنطقة الصناعية الروسيّة بمصر ...
​أعلنت شركة "روس تسيلماش" الروسيّة، أنها تسعى لإبرام إتفاق للمشاركة فى أعمال المنطقة الصناعية الروسيّة فى شرق بورسعيد، المزمع البدء فى تنفيذها خلال العام الجارى.

وفى هذا الإطار، قال "قسطنطين بابكين"، المالك المشارك لـ"روس تسيلماش"، فى تصريح لوكالة أنباء "سبوتنيك" الروسيّة ، إن شركته الزراعية تعمل حالياً على التوصُّل لإتفاق للمشاركة فى المنطقة الصناعية الروسيّة فى مصر، وهم الآن فى مرحلة إبرام إتفاق بهذا الشأن.

كانت "روس تسيلماش" قد أعلنت فى يناير 2017 أنها أرسلت أول دفعة من المعدات للمنطقة الصناعية، بينما كانت مصر و روسيا قد وقّعتها مذكرة لإنشاء منطقة صناعية روسيّة فى مصر خلال شهر فبراير 2016، وتمت تسمية شركات سيارات روسيّة ومجموعة غاز ومجموعة "كماز" فضلا عن شركتى النفط "غازبروم نيفتا" و"تانفليت" كشركات محتملة لتدشين مشروعات بالمنطقة.

وأعلنت المنطقة الإقتصادية لقناة السويس فى 13 ديسمبر الماضى، تفاصيل إنشاء المنطقة الصناعية الروسيّة المُزمع تنفيذها خلال العام الجارى شرقى بورسعيد، بمساحة تصل إلى 5.25 كيلو متر مربع، على 3 مراحل تستغرق 13 عاما بدءاً من العام الجارى، بإستثمارات إجمالية قدرها 6.9 مليار دولار.*


----------



## Remark (23 يناير 2018)

*
"بلومبرج" : "مصر" نجحت فى تسوية طلبات النقد الأجنبى المتأخرة من المستوردين والأجانب..
​
قالت وكالة "بلومبرج" الإخبارية الأمريكية إن "مصر" قامت بتسوية طلبات النقد الأجنبى المُتأخرة من المستوردين والشركات الأجنبية، التى بلغت عدة مليارات من الدولارات منذ تعويم الجنيه فى نوفمبر قبل الماضى، الأمر الذى يدل على أن "الإقتصاد" يتعافى من نقص الدولار، وأن النظام المصرفى يُلبّى طلبات العملة الأجنبية الجديدة بدون تأخير، يُذكر أن البنك المركزى قد أطلع "بلومبرج" فى وقت سابق على بيانات غير منشورة تُفيد تسوِّية طلبات عالقة قيمتها 1.5 مليار دولار أمريكى من شركات مُتعددة الجنسيات لتحويل الأموال إلى شركاتها الأم أو سداد أموال لمُوّرديها.
*


----------



## Remark (24 يناير 2018)

*
توقعات "المؤسسات الدولية" الإيجابية تُعزِّز الثقة ببرنامج الإصلاح الإقتصادى المصرى ..
​قال "سامح هلال" الخبير الإقتصادى، إن إعلان مؤسستى "موديز" و"فيتش" للتصنيف الإئتمانى "أكبر مؤسستين للتصنيف الإئتمانى فى العالم" عن تحسين النظرة المستقبلية للإقتصاد المصرى ورفع التوقعات للنمو الإقتصادى، يُعزز الثقة فى برنامج الإصلاح الذى تُنفذه الحكومة المصرية منذ نهاية 2016، ويُزيد التوقعات بتحسُّن معدلات الإستثمار الأجنبى.

وأضاف "العضو المنتدب" لشركة الهلال السعودى لتداول الأوراق المالية، أن مصر إتخذت على مدار العام ونصف الماضى العديد من الإجراءات الإصلاحية الجريئة التى كان لها أثرها الفعال والإيجابى فى إصلاح الكثير من الخلل فى المنظومة الإقتصادية، أبرزها تحرير سعر الصرف فى الثالث من نوفمبر 2016 ثم صدور قانون الإستثمار ولائحته التنفيذية وضريبة القيمة المضافة.

وكانت مؤسسة "موديز" للتصنيف الإئتمانى قد رفعت توقعاتها لنمو الإقتصاد المصرى خلال 2018 إلى 5% مقابل 2 .4% فى 2017.*


----------



## soso a (24 يناير 2018)

grges monir قال:


> هوانت عايش فى مصر ؟؟؟؟



نفس السؤال 
:smile02


----------



## Remark (24 يناير 2018)

*
"إقتصاديون" : مصر على أبواب قطف ثمار القرارات الإقتصادية الصعبة.. و "2018" عام الحصاد..
​"رويترز" :

توقع إقتصاديون أن تجنى مصر خلال الأعوام القليلة المقبلة ثمار الإجراءات الإقتصادية الصعبة التى إتخذتها فى السنوات الماضية، مع إستمرار العمل على إستكمال الإصلاحات فى شتى القطاعات، لا سيّما الصناعة، لزيادة الصادرات وتقليل عجز الميزان التجارى.

وقالت "رضوى السويفى"، رئيس قسم البحوث فى "بنك الإستثمار فاروس"، إن مصر وضعت قدميها على الطريق الصحيح إقتصادياً خلال السنوات الأربع الماضية، خاصة منذ الإعلان عن الدخول فى مفاوضات مع صندوق النقد الدولى فى النصف الثانى من 2016، وموافقة الصندوق فى نوفمبر 2016 على قرض لمصر قيمته 12 مليار دولار على مدى ثلاث سنوات...

وقالت "السويفى" فى تصريحات صحفية لوكالة "رويترز" : "مهَّدنا الطريق وإتخذنا خطوات قوية وسنجنى الثمار ونرى طفرة إقتصادية، خلال فترة من ثلاث إلى خمس سنوات.. كل الإصلاحات التى جرت الفترة الماضية كانت مالية، نحتاج الآن لإصلاحات على المستوى الصناعى والزراعى، لنتحول من دولة مُستّورِدة إلى دولة مُصدِّرة، ونوفر إحتياجاتنا من الصناعة المحلية".

وفى سياق متصل، قالت "ريهام الدسوقى"، محللة الإقتصاد المصرى فى "بنك الإستثمار أرقام كابيتال" : "مصر غيّرَتْ هيكلها الإقتصادى تماًماً خلال الفترة الماضية، النمو قد يكسر حاجز الـ 6% سنوياً خلال الفترة المقبلة، لو واصلنا العمل على إصلاحات أخرى والقضاء على البيروقراطية".

وبحسب المؤشرات الاقتصادية، فإنه من المتوقع تحقيق نمو بين 5.3 و 5.5% خلال السنة المالية الحالية، التى تنتهى فى يونيو 2018، على أن يصل إلى 6% فى العام المالى 2018/ 2019.

الإجراءات التى إتخذتها مصر لم تكن قراراً سهلاً فى بلد شديد الإعتماد على الإستيراد لتلبية إحتياجات ما يقرب من 100 مليون نسمة، إعتادوا الدعم الحكومى لكثير من السلع والخدمات الأساسية.*


----------



## Remark (25 يناير 2018)

*
"أحمد هيكل" : إقتصاد مصر يشهد تحسُّناً ملحوظاً وعرض الفرص أمام العالم فى سويسرا ..
​قال "أحمد هيكل"، مؤسس ورئيس مجلس إدارة شركة القلعة للإستشارات المالية : إن برنامج الإصلاح الإقتصادى الذى تُنفّذُه مصر يضع "أكبر بلد عربى" من حيث عدد السكان على الطريق الصحيح لتحقيق معدّلات نِمّوْ جيدة خلال الفترة المقبلة، مؤكداً أن إقتصاد مصر يشهد تحسُّناً ملحوظاً من حيث مؤشرات أداء الإقتصاد الكلى، لافتاً إلى أن تطورات أوضاع الإقتصاد المصرى سوف تكون محّل مناقشات ولقاءات سوف يعقدها مع نخبة من المستثمرين وقادة الأعمال والمسؤولين الدوليين فى إجتماعات منتدى "دافوس" فى سويسرا ..

وإنطلقت رسمياً فعاليات "المنتدى الإقتصادى العالمى" بمنتجع "دافوس"، بشرق سويسرا، بمشاركة حشد كبير من كبار الشخصيات الدولية، خلال الفترة من 23 – 26 يناير 2018.

ويحضر "المنتدى" الذى يُقام سنوياً، عدد كبير من السياسيين وكبار رجال الأعمال وقادة الإقتصاد والمسؤولين بالعديد من دول العالم، وتشهد جلسات "المنتدى" العديد من النقاشات حول تحدِّيات العالم الإقتصادية والبيئية وقضايا إقليمية.*


----------



## Remark (27 يناير 2018)

*
"رؤوف أبو زكى" : "السيسى" أطلق طاقات مصر لتكون من أسرع الإقتصادات نمواً ...
​قال "رؤوف أبو زكى"، الرئيس التنفيذى لمجموعة الإقتصاد والأعمال، إنه يتوقع أن يكون منتدى مصر للإستثمار الذى يُعقد فى فبراير حدثاً إقتصادياً بارزاً هذا العام، بالنظر للنجاحات التى حققتها مصر فى مجال الإصلاح الإقتصادى وإستقطاب الإستثمارات، والإهتمام الكبير من المستثمرين والهيئات العربية والدولية المعنية، مُتابعاً : "نتوقع أن يتجاوز عدد المشاركين 600 من 20 دولة، إضافة إلى مشاركة مؤسسات وهيئات التمويل العربية والإقليمية والدولية".

وأضاف "أبو زكى"، خلال كلمته للمؤتمر الصحفى الخاص بتفاصيل الدورة الثالثة لمنتدى مصر للإستثمار، أن هذا الحدث يحظى برعاية الرئيس "عبد الفتاح السيسى"، الذى يقف وراء سياسات الإصلاح وإطلاق طاقات الإقتصاد المصرى ليكون من أسرع الإقتصادات نموّاً فى الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا.

وأكد "الرئيس التنفيذى" لمجموعة الإقتصاد والأعمال ، أن تطبيق الإصلاحات الشاملة، الإقتصادية والمالية وبيئة الإستثمار، فضلاً عن تحرير سعر الصرف وفتح الإقتصاد والسوق المالية وسوق الطاقة، كل ذلك فتّح أعين المستثمرين على هذه السوق الضخمة التى يبلغ تعدادها 104 ملايين مستهلك، وتمثل قاعدة إنطلاق مهمة لأسواق أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط وأوروبا، وهو ما حفز المصريين العاملين بالخارج على تحويل مُدخراتهم، كما سهل الحصول على تمويل من البنك الدولى بـ12 مليار دولار، ليرتفع إحتياطى مصر من العملات الأجنبية لمعدل قياسى يفوق ما كان عليه قبل أحداث 2011، مُتابعاً : "لا ننسى المُحفّز المهم للمستثمرين، المُتمثل فى إستتباب الوضع الأمنى والإستقرار السياسى وآفاق النمو الواعدة والشهادات الإيجابية للوضع المصرى من صندوق النقد الدولى ومؤسسات التصنيف المالى والبنوك الدولية".*


----------



## Remark (29 يناير 2018)

*
"التنمية الصناعية" : شركة "بوش سيمينز" تبحث إنشاء مصنع أجهزة منزلية بمصر ..
​إستقبل المهندس "أحمد عبد الرازق" رئيس هيئة التنمية الصناعية، وفداً من شركة "بوش سيمنز" (BSH) الألمانية، برئاسة "يوهانز نيرجر" عضو مجلس إدارة المجموعة والمدير المالى، لبحث طلب الشركة لإقامة مصنعاً فى مصر لإنتاج الأجهزة المنزلية.

وكشف "رئيس الهيئة"، أن "بوش سيمنز" العالمية أبدت اهتماماً بالإستثمار بمصر فى ظل المناخ الإستثمارى الجديد الذى تشهده مصر، وخاصة مع التيسيرات الجديدة فيما يتعلق بالتراخيص، وتبسيط الإجراءات وكذلك الإستفادة من الإتفاقات التجارية التى عقدتها مصر مع أفريقيا وآسيا والإتحاد الأوروبى كنقطة إنطلاق لتصدير منتجات الشركة.

وأكد "عبد الرازق"، أن الحكومة المصرية تدعم الشركة لضخ إستثماراتها حال إتخاذها القرار بالإستثمار فى مصر بعد إنهاء دراساتها الفنية والسوقية، كاشفاً عن إستثمارات المشروع كمرحلة أولى تبلغ 80 مليون يورو لإنتاج البوتوجازات والسخانات المنزلية بطاقة إنتاجية 400 ألف وحدة كمرحلة أولى على أحدث التكنولوجيات والجودة العالمية فى هذه الصناعة، موضحاً أن مساحة المشروع المزمع إنشائه تصل إلى 40 ألف متر مربع، كمرحلة أولى بأحد المدن الصناعية الجديدة.*


----------



## Remark (30 يناير 2018)

*
"منتور جرافيكس" العالمية توقع خطاب نوايا لإنشاء مركز تميُّز بمصر ..
​كشف "والدن راينز" رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة "منتور جرافيكس" العالمية، عن توقيع الشركة، خطاب نوايا مع وزارة الإتصالات، لإنشاء مركز تميُّز بأحد المناطق التكنولوجية التى توليها الدولة المصرية أهمية خاصة، التى من شأنها أيضا دعم مبادرة رواد التكنولوجيا الجديدة التى أعلن عنها قبل عامين الرئيس "عبد الفتاح السيسى".

وأوضح أن "مصر" جذابة للغاية بالنسبة لنا كمحور لمنطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا إذ نبنى علاقات مع أسواق أخرى فى منطقة الخليج وشمال أفريقيا،  ولا يزال السوق المصرية هى السوق الأول فى المنطقة، وقد ساهمنا على مدى تاريخنا فى تطوير النظام الإيكولوجى لتصميم الإلكترونيات بالتعاون مع الجامعات والحكومات والشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة وغيرها من الشركات المتعددة الجنسيات.*


----------



## Remark (30 يناير 2018)

*
"سى آى كابتال" : الإصلاحات الاقتصادية حققت نمواً إيجابياً ومستداماً لإقتصاد مصر ..
​أكد "كريم خضر" العضو المنتدب ورئيس قطاع السمسرة بـ"سى آى كابيتال"، على أن  نتائج حزمة الإجراءات والخطوات الإصلاحية الجادة التى إتخذتها عدة حكومات عربية حققت نمواً مرتفعاً ومُستداماً بعائد إيجابى على تلك الإقتصادات بعد عاماً واحداً من تنفيذها.

وأضاف "خضر"، خلال مؤتمر لشركة "سى آى كابيتال" اليوم الثلاثاء، على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر، أن قرار تحرير سعر الصرف بمصر كان له مردوداً واضحاً فى زيادة معدلات النمو فى الناتج المحلى والإحتياطى الأجنبى، حيث جذب سوق الأوراق الحكومية تدفقات نقدية بقيمة 19 مليار دولار وتراجع عجز الموازنة والقضاء على السوق الموازية ووصول الإحتياطى الأجنبى لدى البنك المركزى المصرى إلى 37 مليار دولار، وإزالة كافة القيود على حركة رأس المال. هذا بالإضافه إلى تحقيق نمو إقتصادى بنسبة 4.2% خلال السنة المالية المنقضية مقارنة بالنسبة 3.5% التى كانت متوقعة من قبل صندوق النقد الدولى خلال عام 2017.*


----------



## Remark (30 يناير 2018)

*
مسئول بـ"صندوق النقد الدولى" : توقعات النمو الإقتصادي بمصر عام 2018 «جيدة»
​توقع مدير إدارة الشرق الأوسط وآسيا الوسطى بصندوق النقد الدولي "جهاد أزعور" أن تكون معدّلات النمو الإقتصادي في مصر عام 2018 "جيدة" تصل إلى نحو 5٪‏ وهى أعلى من التوقعات السابقة. 

وقال "أزعور" - في حوار لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط على هامش أعمال مؤتمر "الازدهار للجميع.. تعزيز فرص العمل والنمو الشامل في العالم العربي" المنعقد حالياً في مراكش بالمغرب - إن برنامج الإصلاح الذي تبنته مصر حقق في عامه الأول نتائج إيجابية، حيث ساهم في تحسين الوضع المالي بصورة ملحوظة من خلال رفع إحتياطي النقد الأجنبي ومعالجة المشكلة المُزمنة التي واجهت سوق النقد الأجنبي وزيادة الإستثمار وتدفق رأس المال وتحسُّن التصنيف السيادى لمصر. 
*


----------

